

Hidden Chrome Features on CR-48 - Calamitous
http://calamitylane.com/articles/programming/hidden-chrome-features-on-cr-48/

======
liuhenry
The real fun lies in getting shell access in developer mode:
[http://www.chromium.org/chromium-os/developer-information-
fo...](http://www.chromium.org/chromium-os/developer-information-for-chrome-
os-devices/cr-48-chrome-notebook-developer-information)

From there, you can open a terminal and start experimenting, installing
outside software, and working on ChromeOS development.

~~~
Calamitous
Actually, you can get to a terminal without going to developer mode:
[http://calamitylane.com/articles/programming/chrome-os-on-
th...](http://calamitylane.com/articles/programming/chrome-os-on-the-cr-48-it-
has-developer-bits/)

...but that's pretty sweet. :)

~~~
mtigas
That "crosh" shell is actually _extremely_ limited, only allowing a handful of
basic commands. (ssh, ping, traceroute, top, a couple of other misc utilities
-- but no text editor.)

You still need to enable developer mode to get to a "traditional" linux shell:
<http://www.chromium.org/poking-around-your-chrome-os-device>

------
mtigas
One missed in that article is chrome://system which brings up a bunch of
hardware-related data. (For example, cpuinfo output. If you're wondering:
Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N455 @ 1.66GHz.)

As other commenters have mentioned, a bunch of those work well in the Chrome
Browser, too. (I'm on dev channel, 10.0.612.3)

------
abhikshah
In "about:flags" on Chromium (10.0.613.0 on OSX) there's an option to enable
expose-style viewing of tabs by swiping three fingers down.. which is really
convenient because swiping 4 fingers down is the default on Macs to invoke
expose.

------
antimatter15
All of those (except the file browser) works in the normal version of Chrome
as well.

~~~
sorbus
about:network doesn't seem to work in normal Chrome either.

------
milkshakes
+1 for "tab overview" flag in about:flags -- three finger swipe down brings up
an expose like interface for selecting a tab

~~~
calebegg
That's not a feature in Chrome OS....

------
gunmetal
Is there a way to watch an offline movie with the media player?

~~~
calebegg
Yes, if it's in one of the supported formats (Theora and H.264 iirc). You can
also just open the (local) video in a tab to view it.

------
drivebyacct2
These aren't specific to the CR-48 or even Chrome OS. The flags are insanely
useful and make Chrome the pleasure it is to use day to day.

Click to enable plugins is the killer flag in my opinion.

